# James Anderson to NBA D-League Affiliate Austin Toros



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> *NEW YORK, Jan. 26, 2011 - San Antonio Spurs guard James Anderson was assigned to the Austin Toros, the Spurs' NBA Development League affiliate, it was announced today. The assignment marks the 33rd time in the 2010-11 season an NBA player has been assigned to an NBA D-League affiliate, and it is the first assignment for Anderson, a rookie out of Oklahoma State.
> 
> Anderson (6-6, 215) has appeared in six games this season for the Spurs, averaging 7.0 points, 1.5 assists and 1.0 rebound in 17.7 minutes. Anderson, whom the Spurs selected in the first round (20th overall) of the 2010 NBA Draft, has been out since Nov. 11 with a right foot injury.*


http://www.oursportscentral.com/services/releases/?id=4145303


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Surprised he couldn't make the rotation, but Neal has been playing pretty well for them.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Anderson was on the Spurs roster for the Houston game tonight, and got a few minutes of playtime at the tail end.


----------

